# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare > Enciklopedia letrare >  Kundër Pseudofilologëve

## Askusho

*EQEREM ÇABEJ*


Nga shtyllat e Shekullit të Ri të verës, si dhe nga ato të gazetës së Re duket çiltas se një epidemi grafomanie paska kapur shumë krena të naltë! Kush në jetën e tija ka pasur raste të mësojë anglishten nëpër fabrikat e Amerikës, gjermanishten në tabar-in e Vjenës, frëngjishten në Monto-Martre, italishten në Kafet e Barit, sot, i fryrë si gjel deti, na del përpara, i stolisur me rrobën transparente të pseudonimit, e..o tempora, o mores!-me gjest dramatik na flet mbi filologji! Avanta pra! Parturiunt montes, nascetur ridiculus mus!
Pra, sikur në fletoret e Perëndimit ndodhet feuilleton-i, tek ne nuk do të mungojë, si frukt pas buket, nji artikull filologjik, i cili ka misionin, si çduket, të zëvendësojë një zakon shqiptar që është duke u shuar: luftën e gjelave. Nën maskën e shkabës, këta gjela luftojnë trimërisht me njëri-tjetrin, duke u gjakësuar por dhe me maskë që jeni, e dimë se jeni gjela, o gjela!...
Tash, duke lënë të qeshurit, duhet të kostatojmë me hidhërim se është një turp kulturor për ne, që Atdheu ynë është ai vend i Evropës, në të cilin në shekullin e XX, njerëz që mund të jenë të zotë për nëpunësira ndofta edhe të nalta, por që sdinë as pikë prej filologjisë, njerëz që në jetën e tyre skanë dëgjuar një Konferencë Filiologjike, njerëz që skanë as më të voglën idè mbi mënyrën si punohet sot në lëmin e gjuhës, që të tillë njerësz dalin e mbushin shtyllat e fletroreve me artikuj jo vetëm fare të kotë, por edhe të dëmshëm e duke u sharë me shoq-shoqin, dhe si! Kush i përflet tjetrit se tash doli nga veja, dhe se kur ay ishte në shpërgajt e djepit, ky punonte për Shqipëri! Bukur! Patriota! Po kush ju tha të futeni nër labirinthet e gjuhës! E me çtë drejtë e quan tjetrin ignorant vetëm pse është kundërshtar i ideve filologjike të tua!
A është kjo filologji? A imponohet njeriu me sharje?
Zakoni i botës së qytetëruar e do që të luftohet për ide, e jo për inate personale, për çfryrjen e të cilavet janë të çelura kaq gjykatore! 
Sot secili në Europën e qytetëruar, para se të merret me shkrime filologjike, i shkon mjaft vjet në bankat e universitetit, atje ku gjuha studiohet e analizohet me exaktitudë mathematike, duke qenë se filologjia është një nga dituritë më të shtrëngueshme (sevère) e më exakte që munt të jenë në botë. 
Se të mos ishte kështu, nuk rrinte Gustav Mayer-i të merresh tridhetë viet me radhë me albanalogji d.m.th me studimin e asaj gjuhe të shkretë, të cilën filiologët tanë sodit, të dalë shpejt si kërpudhat pas nji shiu, janë duke e përçmuar në nji mënyrë të tillë!
Kurrkush nuk ka të drejtë mbi gjuhë pa u pa marrë viet me radhë me studimin e vërtetë të saj! Kurrkush! Se gjuha është sendi më i çmueshëm i një populli, dhe për popullin shqiptar është i vetmi thesar! Dhe mos e ngani thesarin me duart tuaja, zotrinj dilettanta!
Gjuha është nji element i naltë kulture, nuk është nji objekt mode! Nuk mundet të riformohet aq shpejtas sa çmundet secili të vishet à la Perrot për Karnaval!
Kush ju ka shtyrë ju të shkruani mbi gjuhë? Kur keni manine shkrimit, pse nuk shkruani çtë doni mbi numismatikë, grafologji, mathematikë, theologji, përmbi fizikë, anatomi, analytikë e histori? E ta lini rehat këtë gjuhë të shkretë, e ta punojnë të tjerë të cilët merren me të vërtetë me studimin e saj?
Kush do të shkruaj mbi shqipen, më parë duhet të jetë marrë me studimin e gjuhëve indo-europiane përgjithërisht, e pastaj duhet të ketë studiuar gjithë shkrimtarët shqiptarë e gjithë albanalogët e huaj, numri i të cilëve është aq i math, sa studimi i tyre lip viet me radhë pune të pareshtur. Se fililogjia nuk është zbavitje, është larg nga dilentatismi. Është dituri, dhe që të kapesh me dituri, duhet të dish!

----------


## BROZALINI

Asht mire me u shenue nga asht marrë fragmenti e jo te bahet plagjiatur me " kopy". Ndoshta, "Askusho" jeni edhe Prof. Shaban Demiraj?!

----------

